# Flea Prevention & Heartgard???



## LittlePixie

How many of you give some form of flea prevention such as frontline, comfortis, k9 advantix, ect. and heartgard to your chi's monthly?

I keep my chi's on frontline and heartgard every month, even though they arnt outside much, I dont want to risk them getting fleas or heart worms. I decided though to switch to this new flea prevention called comfortis because its a pain in the booty putting frontline on Pixie since she is a long haired chi, it runs all down her sides from her itching it and she acts like it bothers her. The comfortis is a chewable tablet so hopefully the chi's do better on it.

Im just curious what you guys give your chi babies if anything.


----------



## ChiChiLove

You may want to try Trifexis. It's comfortis plus heartworm prevention in one tablet. 

For heartworm prevention, I use an ivermectin mix that I make myself. It's a liquid that I dose out monthly. I also use revolution on occasion for my tiny chis. My other pups get comfortis or first shield as needed for fleas.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168

For fleas and heart worm, Trifexis is good. But keep. In mind it doesn't protect against ticks. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh

We use a wormer every 3 months, during hot months only. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bets

LittlePixie said:


> How many of you give some form of flea prevention such as frontline, comfortis, k9 advantix, ect. and heartgard to your chi's monthly?
> 
> I keep my chi's on frontline and heartgard every month, even though they arnt outside much, I dont want to risk them getting fleas or heart worms. I decided though to switch to this new flea prevention called comfortis because its a pain in the booty putting frontline on Pixie since she is a long haired chi, it runs all down her sides from her itching it and she acts like it bothers her. The comfortis is a chewable tablet so hopefully the chi's do better on it.
> 
> Im just curious what you guys give your chi babies if anything.



LittlePixie I use for worms on my 2 girls an all wormer it's like a little cube of meat they like it..(exelpet) and for fleas & ticks I do not use any chemicals at all I use the Pet protector disc my girls have had it on now for nearly 12 mths & all is fine here...I have seen way to many sick dogs & even deaths from all the chemicals in the flea & tick drops etc...


----------



## Lindsayj

Are you still using the Heartguard? Comfortis doesn't protect against heart worms. 

We've had a little struggle finding a good fit for us. Before I knew any better I was giving frontline and Heartguard. After researching I just don't feel comfortable about Frontline. I've said this before, but when I would put it on Chloe I would freak out if I got any on me and run and wash my hands. It made me wonder why I didn't want it on me, but I felt ok giving it to my dog. That's what got me to research it. I would love to give Trifexis and that would be my #1 choice, but it's only for dogs 5 pounds and over and mine are 3 pounds and 4.5 pounds. Comfortis is made by the same people as Trifexis and is for dogs under 5 pounds. But it doesn't protect against heart worms. We've had that for 3 months and it's worked well, but I really want to switch to one pill that covers everything. So, next month we're going to try Sentinel. 

If I remember correctly I think both of your dogs are over 5 pounds, so I would go with Trifexis if I was you. It's one pill for everything. That makes it more convenient and cheaper since you don't have to buy the Heartguard, too.


----------

